
Among the Barbarians: V. S. Naipaul and His Critics - seventyhorses
https://hudsonreview.com/2019/08/among-the-barbarians-v-s-naipaul-and-his-critics/
======
throwaway8879
Naipaul is my favorite writer. A House for Mr. Biswas is a book I keep coming
back to every year or so. It's deep, humorous and very melancholic. Miguel
Street is the funniest book I've read. Naipaul is great!

------
ggm
I like Naipuls writing a lot, but I have read many many writeups over the
years by critics and fellow writers and all of them agree he chose a path of
aggressively antagonistic behaviour. By choice.

